# Got a couple mounts back



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

My son's 9lb 30" Walleye that he caught on Lk Erie in Aug 08
















And my 1st Black Duck


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Look good congrats on the trophies!!


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

congrats,very nice...


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank U


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

Very nice trophies and mounts!


----------



## Scott117102 (Jan 27, 2005)

They look great congrats on the trophies


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice trophies congrats.


----------

